# Ancestry Visa documents



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi! I am preparing to submit my application on Mat 22 and am wondering if there is a list somewhere online that directs you what documents to submit. I will have the following:

All birth and marriage certificates to show lineage from my grandfather to myself
Bank statements
I was going to include a copy of my criminal record (clean record)

Anything else?

Thanks for this forum. I have received so much valuable information on here over the past 8 months!


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm also attaching all pays stubs from the past 6 months. These are issued to me electronically. Can I print them off and attach? Do i have to get some sort of letter from my current employer verifying them? I hope not as I am not mentioning my plans...these pay stubs will coincide with my bank statements, however. 

I am also sending a cover letter. I will be staying with friends and family until I get settled. Do I need to send letters from them?

Much appreciated for the help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

UK Border Agency | UK ancestry

I don't think your past pay stubs are relevant.


----------



## superdaved (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Nyclon. So bank statements showing I have funds to support myself, certificates of birth and marriage to show lineage, cover letter and I also thought I would put in my certificates I hold in relation to my career. Is that about it? Should I put in a copy of my clean criminal record as weel?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not required, but can't do any harm in including. 
For ancestry visa, you only need to show direct lineage from your UK-born grandparent, sufficient finance to get you started in UK (not specified but something like £3,000?), and ability and willingness to work (enclosing current job details and qualifications).


----------



## evey (Feb 16, 2015)

*evey*

Hello Do you not have to supply a birth certificate from the non uk grandparent? I m supplying the uk birth cert for my grandfather but not my grandmother as we don't have it and she was Australian
I am supplying their marriage certificate and full birth certificates for my parents.

Does anyone know for sure?


----------

